

Book - Refactoring for Software Design Smells, with Foreword by Grady Booch - srsamarthyam
http://www.infoq.com/articles/refactoring-for-design-smells-book-review

======
srsamarthyam
Great read. Helped me understand real world scenarios and usecases! Also the
book is well structured. Really Cool..

\- Difficult design concepts and smells explained in a very easy manner \-
Examples are quite helpful to understand the concepts better \- The
explanation flow in each chapter is consistent for easy understanding \- The
Anecdotes are quite interesting :)

------
sgganesh
I can answer the questions on refactoring and design smells. The recent ACM
Computing Reviews book review for the book is here:
[http://t.co/A6FfjZjJd0](http://t.co/A6FfjZjJd0)

